# Gelosite acuta. Mattia.



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ogni tanto gli parte l'embolo geloso, riminiscenze dei primi anni insieme, quando gente come Otello, in confronto a lui, aveva la mentalità svedese.
Ricorderò sempre il giorno della vittoria contro la sua gelosia. 
Eravamo ad una festa e io stavo civettando con due quando mi sono sentita gli occhi addosso di Mattia.
Era a circa tre metri e mi guardava con un espressione tra il sorriso e il serio.
Anche io lo guardavo. Immobile. Già con i canini semi snudati pronta a placcare una sua _napoletanata_ . E invece ha cominciato a parlare con una tipa, io ho finito di parlare con i miei mosconi e li ho raggiunti.
Lei, una sua ex compagna di scuola gli stava dicendo - E come mai non hai ancora fatto una strage?-
E lui -Ti presento tebe e non ho fatto una strage perchè questa donna mi ha talmente mostrizzato per la gelosia che mi ha deprogrammato il gene _terrone_.-

Ovviamente lui rimane un geloso. Di quelli pesanti ma adesso razionalizza di più anche se dopo la rottura del patto di fedeltà è ri diventato  geloso, infatti qualche mese fa mi ha fatto un ispezione in macchina alle tre di notte, rubandomi le chiavi dalla borsa.
Cioè. Come se potesse trovarci cosa? Fazzolettini di carta sporchi? Preservativi usati? Vibratori? Foto porno?
O forse impronte di piedi spiaccicate sul parabrezza.


Quando  aveva la facocera e io ero nella fase di non intervento, sapevo ma mi facevo i cazzi miei, abbiamo preso la sua macchina e mentre viaggiavamo notai...
Mi avvicinai meglio, non ci volevo credere, eppure...essì.
Aprì la borsa, tirai fuori un fazzolettino di carta e cominciai a pulire.
-Cosa c'è?-
Mi chiese mattia.
E io. Serafica -Impronte di piedi.-
E poi spruzzai un pò di Chanel n 5 intorno.
nel silenzio più totale.
Che momenti catartici.

Comunque. L'altra sera gli è partito l'embolone geloso. Ma per una cazzata.  E come sempre e mi ha tirato una filippica di quelle inenarrabili, ma da matto, con robe tipo.
-Ecco adesso ti imputtanirai, ti metterai i tacchi, mostrerai le tette, minigonne di pelle e...-
-No mattia scusa, ferma il delirio neurale. Intanto le tette di fuori anche se volessi sarebbe fisicamente impossibile e vogliamo parlare delle minigonne? Io? E di pelle poi? ma cos'hai bevuto?-
-Sono tutti giovani, lo vedo che ti ronzano già intorno e tu...-
-Ma smettila. Te l'ho già detto che ho cambiato gusti. Ora mi piacciono gli anziani. Se prima andavo a masturbarmi davanti ai licei ora lo faccio davanti alle case di riposo...-
-Non fare la stupida, perchè non lo sei. Hai tutti i tuoi giri che io non so e non me ne parli mai!-
-No guarda, te ne parlo, ma hai il livello di attenzione pari a quello di un bradipo e sei nella media maschile italiana. Semplicemente non ascolti quando ti parlo.-
-Hai visto per caso Raggio di Sole?-
-Sì, l'latro giorno a pranzo. Te l'ho pure detto.-
-Ma non bene!-
-Non bene cosa vuol dire?-
-Che me l'hai detto ma non ti sei assicurata che io avessi sentito, comodo così, eh?-
Ok. gelosia idiota. A prescindere. Ho preso un respiro giurando sulle mie ciglia finte Dior, piumate, che non mi sarei incazzata. Perchè è quello a cui mirava. Buttarla in cagnara. Lui è forte lì, ma io non riesco. Mi rifiuto proprio.
-hai ragione Mattia, visto che te l'ho detto al cellulare e non potevo vederti, la prossima volta ti do l'informazione, poi ti chiedo di ripetermela. Va bene così?-
-E cosa ti ha detto Raggio?-
-Che si è preso una cotta e quando scopa le tipe gli viene mollo perchè pensa a me. Anche a te succede? Di scoparti un altra, pensare a me e ti ritrovi lo slam vermi nelle mutande?-
-Te lo vuoi fare?-
-No mattia. me lo sarei già fatto e strafatto non credi?-
-Quindi te lo sei già fatto.-
-Si mattia me lo sono già fatto. Cazzo. Che figata. Durata e potenza. Certo, mancanza di tecnica global ma mi sono divertita un sacco. Ora però mattia guardami. Guardami. Ok. Segui la mano...segui le dita. Guardami guardami guardami. falla finita entro brevissimo perchè poi comincio io e sai già dove andiamo a finire. Quindi. Se hai delle gelosie serie da espletare ti ascolto ma se rompi i coglioni random ti mollo qui ed esco.-
-Come esci?-
-Si esco. E te la sbolli da solo.-
-Vai dall'amante?-
-Ovvio. Dove vuoi che vada?-

Morale.
Attivando la modalità sorda mi sono fatta una doccia. E lui dietro.
Mi sono asciugata i capelli.
E lui sempre li a fare _pipipipipipi_ nelle orecchie.
Poi siamo andati a letto e finalmente l'ha mollata.
-Tu mi ami tebe?-
-No.-
-Nemmeno io.-
-Perfetto. Ora dormi.-


E pace fu.
Che fatica a volte. Che fatica.


----------

